# Sexing mice



## jenniferanneharris88 (4 mo ago)

Can anyone tell if mu mouse is male or female. I have everyone saying diff genders so I'm v confused . Any help would be appreciated. Many thanks


----------



## Ranchroadbear (8 mo ago)

I'd say male.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

It's definitely female


----------

